# Slow here, so I'll share a few!



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Here you go! 





































Come on Fall!


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice birds! I'd definately be looking forward to the next fall and spring season!


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

WOW... that tom in the 3rd picture has a loooonnnngggg beard!


----------



## Threefish (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice to see there are a few still around.


----------

